# куплювыменяю полный аккордеон для сына на Achat 80



## alexnik (19 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте уважаемые эксперты. Есть Weltmeister Achat 80, покупался сыну новым, эксплуатировался год. По состоянию придраться не к чему. Нужен полный 4/4. Сын призер областных конкурсов, хочется чтоб новый инструмент соответствовал и остался в семье надолго. Ребенок спортивного телосложения, 50+ кг
- Посоветуйте на какой обмен могу рассчитывать. 
- За сколько можно продать Achat 80? 
- От какой суммы начинается ломаная итальянская выборка?  
И если с ломкой и выборкой я разобрался, то так ли важны итальянские голоса? или это маркетинг. 
- Неужели немецкие настолько хуже насколько дешевле?
Спасибо.


----------



## glory (19 Дек 2015)

Нет, уважаемый.. Вы ещё не разобрались...
Основные пункты которые Вас, как я понял, интересуют, это ломаная дека, выборная левая механика и итальянский аккорд голосов. Этот набор по сравнению с ученической 80-кой - это как даже не "Запорожец", велосипед с "Мерсом"...
Ну, а варианты (нет, не обмена) того, что Вам может подойти, счас ребята подскажут...


----------



## zet10 (19 Дек 2015)

Для призера областных конкурсов,и с правом что инструмент будет служить долго,верно и надежно я могу посоветовать только PIGINI,новый с гарантией.Инструменты типа Фантини,Виньени советовать могу только в том случае если надо на первых порах "перебиться" и только,последнее время качество этих фабрик падает,зато цена поднимается( уже в районе 7 тысяч евро за новый), а когда то я их продавал тут по четыре,КСТАТИ ЭТО БЫЛО ВСЕГО 175 ТЫС.РУБ( ибо клиенты расплачивались рублями), и все меня ругали)) мол дорого))... Pigini только Pigini  и причем новый надо покупать!


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2015)

alexnik (19.12.2015, 21:57) писал:


> Нужен полный 4/4. Сын призер областных конкурсов, хочется чтоб новый инструмент соответствовал и остался в семье надолго.


Вы не дали необходимой информации: а намеревается ли дитятко продолжать музыкальную карьеру и где? Если только два года назад был впору 3/4 , запас по времени и наворотам, похоже, есть. 
И ломаная дека и выборка - вещи интересные но нужны для вполне конкретных, скорее профессиональных применений. Если планируется училище/колледж/конса, то готово-выборный инструмент будет абсолютно необходим. А если призерства в конкурсах и больше продолжения не будет, то и выборка не нужна.
Меня гложут смутные сомнения и я не думаю, что на областных конкурсах многие выступают на Scandalli или Pigini. Бабахают на тех же Вельтах. 
Так что дайте побольше информации.

Если ребенок реально собирается посвятить себя музыка, то готовьте себя к ценнику от 8-10 кЕвро за готово-выборного Pigini, Scandalli и прочие итальянские прелести.

И еще докучи. Полный 41/120 инструмент для обучения может быть метковатым и придется брать расширенный диапазон на 45-47 клавиш. Сейчас для ребенка это будет великоватым однозначно.


----------



## diorel (20 Дек 2015)

Агат могу купить до 50 тысяч или обменять на Каприс полный...Есть ещё Сапфир новый.


----------



## alexnik (20 Дек 2015)

Прошу прощения у уважаемой аудитории, по наивности задрал требования не понимая цены вопроса. Уточню:
- Музыка для ребенка основное хобби (максимум 2 часа в день), планирую чтоб пошел учиться на инженерапрограммиста играя для себя. Но пока учится в музыкалке - чтоб добивался результата.
- Требуется поменятьпродать Weltmeister Achat 80 (бу 1 год, в первом посте ошибся, 2 года назад Rubin новый был) с минимальными вложениями на полный аккордеон в хорошем состоянии.
- Я понял, что с мои бюджетом, в хорошем состоянии на выборкуломанную декуитальянские голоса смешно было замахиваться.
- Я так понял мой вариант это WeltMeister Caprice, Royal Standar Meteor  или Royal Standart Montafana (кстати итальянские и ступени), бережно хранившийся, мало эксплуатировавшийся (если повезет). Подскажите на какие еще модели обратить внимание, а на какие наоборот однозначно не стоит. Hohner amica, Weltmeister  Saphir, Consona, Stella, Royal Standart Montana...?
- Еще куплю мелодику Yamaha P37D или Suzuki M-37C или Hohner AIRBOARD 37. Если сталкивались подскажите что выбрать. 
- По какой цене разместить объявление Weltmeister Achat 80? В свое время он меня привлек соотношением новизнавес.
- Т.к. я не разбираюсь, лучшим вариантом для меня будет обратиться к мастерам которые скупают, делают профилактику и дают гарантию (доплатив за сервис) или рискнуть и самому искать в надежде сэкономить?
Спасибо.
Готов приехать в Питер или Москву


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2015)

*alexnik*,
А какой регион?
Ну больше 40-50тр за Achat не думаю, что кто-то даст. За эти деньги полный немец вполне может быть куплен. 


alexnik (20.12.2015, 13:43) писал:


> - Тк я не разбираюсь лучшим вариантом для меня обратиться к мастерам которые скупают, делают профилактику и дают гарантию или рискнуть и самому искать в надежде сэкономить?


Ответил в личку. 
Мастера - это хорошо, но Вы их ведь полезете искать на Авито? А вот там можно нарваться на что угодно. Заплатите 500р преподавателю из музыкальной школы и пусть он поможет в оценке инструмента


----------



## alexnik (20 Дек 2015)

Готов приехать в Питер или Москву


vev/ писал:


> *alexnik*,
> А какой регион?


Нижегородская область


----------



## alexnik (20 Дек 2015)

zet10 () писал:Для призера областных конкурсов,и с правом что инструмент будет служить долго,верно и надежно я могу посоветовать только PIGINIАА что можете сказать о  Royal Standart Montafana (Итальянские голоса,ступенчатая дека 4/-х голосный,концертный.) У Weltmeister  Consona тоже ступенчатая дека и итальянские голоса?


----------



## zet10 (20 Дек 2015)

Неплохой инструмент,цена 35 тысяч рублей.


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2015)

alexnik (20.12.2015, 15:34) писал:


> что можете сказать о  Royal Standart Montafana (Итальянские голоса,ступенчатая дека 4/-х голосный,концертный.) У Weltmeister  Consona тоже ступенчатая дека и итальянские голоса?


Точно не Pigini и не Скандаль... 35тр за него хорошая цена. Ступенчатая дека - попытка приблизить звук к ломаной. Кому как. По-моему, звук приближается не слишком... Если состояние хорошее, то за 35тр я бы посоветовал брать.

У Консоны тоже ступенчатая дека, но Вельты как правило несколько дороже ввиду большей "раскрученности", а делались в одном цеху с Роялями. Итальянские голоса... А что это такое? У них градаций по качеству тьма. Да и не только голоса дают основной вклад в звук. Не забивайте голову этим.


----------



## glory (20 Дек 2015)

Говорят об итальянских голосах, независимо от "тьмы градаций" , потому как сталкиваемся в основном либо с ними, либо с немецкими. Которые ни в какое сравнение с итальянскими не идут...
На  "Consona" можно встретить ит. голоса. Но это если повезёт. У.меня лежит полный аккорд "Bugari" который стоял на обыкновенном Weltmeistere


----------



## MisterX (20 Дек 2015)

Oooooooo


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2015)

*MisterX*,

Ууууу... Какие люди!


----------



## MisterX (20 Дек 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Для призера областных конкурсов,и с правом что инструмент будет служить долго,верно и надежно я могу посоветовать только PIGINI,новый с гарантией.Инструменты типа Фантини,Виньени советовать могу только в том случае если надо на первых порах "перебиться" и только,последнее время качество этих фабрик падает,зато цена поднимается( уже в районе 7 тысяч евро за новый), а когда то я их продавал тут по четыре,КСТАТИ ЭТО БЫЛО ВСЕГО 175 ТЫС.РУБ( ибо клиенты расплачивались рублями), и все меня ругали)) мол дорого))... Pigini только Pigini  и причем новый надо покупать!


----------



## MisterX (20 Дек 2015)

Абсолютно согласен. Я сдешёвками итальянскими просто замучился. Ремонтировать и продавать их. Это оч не просто. Я всем могу сказать- PIGINI и только PIGINI. Ну на худой конец EXCELSIOR. VICTORIA?  О нет! Ну нет. 21 век, ребята. Ну 15 лет назад можно было спорить. Сейчас - нет. PIGINI однозначно !


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2015)

MisterX (20.12.2015, 22:47) писал:


> PIGINI однозначно !


Ничего однозначного в подлунном мире пока не обнаружено...  Да и на вкус и цвет... Ничего против Pigini не имею, быть может, расположение регистров... Ну полный улет! Кому в каком бреду пришла в голову идея их рассыпать как бог на душу положит? Тактильно накладки клавы далеко не айс, хотя можно заказать и попристойнее наверное. Механика вполне пристойна, хотя выборка какая то "замыленная". Мне нравится более отчетливая реакция кнопки. Вполне пристойные инструменты, короче.
MisterX (20.12.2015, 22:47) писал:


> VICTORIA?  О нет! Ну нет. 21 век, ребята.


Спасибо за Ваше мнение, но тембр Вики не готов променять на плоский звук Пиджиньки. Увы, но кроме как для "академической" музыки, тембр Пиджини ни для чего  более не годен ИМХО


----------



## alexnik (20 Дек 2015)

Подытожим: представим удачно продал за 45, добавил 5. В какую модель оптимально вложить сей скромный капитал?


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2015)

Цитата:


> alexnik писал:
> Подытожим: представим удачно продал за 45, добавил 5. В какую модель оптимально вложить сей скромный капитал?


Да ни в какую... Продайте за 45, отнимите 10 и купите что-либо за 35. Разницы между инструментом за 35 и за 50 нет никакой

В любом случае это будет ширпотребный подержанный немец, совсем не юного возраста.


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> В любом случае это будет ширпотребный подержанный немец, совсем не юного возраста.


На которых играет 23 российских юных талантов...   Надо бы серьёзно побеседовать с преподавателем и самим дарованием. Вот, мол, Пётр Ильич, такие дела: из 44 можем осилить Каприсы- Метеоры, и Монтафаны разные. 
Хотелось бы знать в сложившейся ситуации (а мы её почти не знаем) ответ Петра Ильича. А не положение дел в вашем кошельке.


----------



## alexnik (21 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly () писал:Хотелось бы знать в сложившейся ситуации (а мы её почти не знаем) ответ Петра Ильича. А не положение дел в вашем кошельке.Петр Ильич упорно впаривает аккордеон знакомого продавца (возможно и неплохой), не зная даже модели. Намекая что неплохо бы продать мой инструмент новым ученикам за 10 т.р. (понимаю и не осуждаю)


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Дек 2015)

alexnik () писал:Петр Ильич упорно впаривает аккордеон знакомого продавца, не зная даже модели. 

Экое падение нравов! Напористый господин.
Почему-то вспомнилось:
Меня схватили за бока
Два здоровенных мужика:
"*Играй*, *паскуда*, *пой*, *пока н**е* *удавили*!"...


----------



## alexnik (21 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly () писал:Экое падение нравов! Напористый господин.
Нравы не причем. Суровая реальность.  60 тр для большинства россиян в провинции это трехмесячная зарплата. ЗП преподавателей в регионах при дефиците учащихся, думаю тоже представляете. Отдавая ребенка в музшколу, родители обоснованно надеются на то что их чад обеспечат всем необходимым. Не веря в успехи и перспективы своих детей нехотя, через год мытарств, если ребенок выдержал -  берут инструмент за 3-7 тр (даже предприниматели). На меня смотрят как на фрика с моим подходом (мб и справедливо).


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Дек 2015)

Так вот и хочется понять- Ваше чадолюбие и намерения таланта областного значения, они какие имеют перспективы? Если это не станет его пожизненным занятием- полный немец уровня Каприс-Метеор будет нормальным завершением карьеры. И ещё потом можно будет для души побаловаться...


----------



## alexnik (21 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Так вот и хочется понять


В предыдущих постах я максимально подробно описал свою ситуацию. Право выбора чем заниматься по жизни я оставлю ребенку, со своей стороны (по мере сил и средств) стараюсь создать максимально комфортные условия во всем чем увлекается. Соответственно требуя результатов. Но что бы я не предполагал думаю в данном случае надо исходить из суммы которой располагаю.


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Дек 2015)

Понятно. Тогда надо рисковать. 

Про полный инструмент с замахом на консерваторию тут уважаемые люди всё расписали. Не замахнуться никак. А раз уж нужен полный для игры, остаются Каприсы и Метеоры. Ну не брать же совсем уж старьё... Если чадо захочет развиваться совсем высоко- придётся конечно ещё раз произвести смену инструмента с той доплатой, про которую тут говорили. Может, чадо к тому времени сорвёт денежный приз или стипендию от Губернатора)).


----------



## zet10 (21 Дек 2015)

Полностью согласен с Vev,продайте Ваш инструмент заберите себе 10 тысяч,а на остальное купите себе полный хороший инструмент типа монтафаны  или каприза,и закройте себе проблему.


----------



## alexnik (23 Дек 2015)

Подскажите, а существует табличка соответствия моделей Weltmeister и Royal Standart между собой в соответствии с поколениями. Вроде этого  *топовая серия*: Consona - Supita х Selecta -. ..   *средняя серия*: Caprice - Supra х Montafana -. .. *начальная серия*:. .. - Saphir х Montana -. .. Я не уверен что правильно распределил, возможно смешал представителей трех поколений. Честно говоря интересны два последних поколения. Да и серий наверняка можно выделить больше по таким свойствам как: итальянские голоса, ступенчатая дека, ломаная дека, готово выборная система, количество голосов справа и слева, подбородочные регистры. Данная справочная информация повысила бы информационную ценность ресурса. Почти уверен что подобную инфу можно найти на буржуйских сайтах. В будущем можно было включить в данную табличку и других производителей. Или эта информация относится к области профессиональных секретов?


----------



## zet10 (23 Дек 2015)

Честно говоря,не вижу уже даже смысла дальше продолжать эту тему,вроде Вам дали исчерпывающую информацию.Ваш последний вопрос вообще не понял,сплошной винегрет.


----------



## vev (23 Дек 2015)

*alexnik*,
Эта табличка - простая трата времени... На вершине пирамиды стоят Supita и Selecta. Ниже Consona и Montafana со ступенчатой декой. Туда же можно отнести  ломанодечные S4 и S5, которые с Супитами ничего общего не имеют, хотя регулярно ими называются. В все остальное примерно в одной группе и примерно одной ценовой категории.

К величайшему моему сожалению, аккордеон надо слушать и щупать. Инструмент по названию не выбирают...


----------

